# Wild Life Pics



## chaosrunner (Apr 22, 2016)

hey guys post pics of wild life that you took!  saw this guy at my school forest this made my day there where 3 more of them


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 22, 2016)

I thought I would try out the zoom feature of my camera, turns out autofocus was not the best.
Still have a picture of fat pigeon when it was blowing nice and good outside.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 7, 2018)

Might as well start this again

Spring is in the air, except nobody told the weather as this was 5 minutes ago





Sadly I did not have the camera to hand when the squirrel and magpie were there too.
That said the vain little thing decided to come check out the photo being edited


----------



## xpoverzion (Feb 7, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



 

 



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Above are a few pictures that I have taken within the past couple years while hiking near my home.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

A few more...


----------

